# Dukes Hotel St. James's



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Over the years I have stayed at Dukes hotel on perhaps a dozen occasions and it was always my favorite destination in London. I understand that it has recently undergone a renovation and I was wondering if any Forum subscriber has been there since and can comment on the changes. I would miss Dukes' shabby, understated elegance. However, even I would admit that shooting for simple understated elegance might be an improvement so long as the bar staff didn't change.

Buzz


----------



## gprunescaper2 (Jun 17, 2008)

*info*

excellent thread!!!


----------



## Trommel (Sep 27, 2006)

Four or five Martinis in the bar and you'd never notice the difference (might ease the pain of paying for them, too).


----------

